# Bullet knock off stuck on



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

been pounding on it for 1 hr and cant get the mf'er off. Any ideas.


----------



## ben d (Nov 17, 2009)

Use a long pipe wrench so you can put some torque on it!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

are you going the right way??


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2009, 06:30 PM~16148744
> *are you going the right way??
> *



Im going the opposite way of on ->.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

use PB BLASTER...... spray the inner hub.... fill the gap between the spokes that wrap around the knockoff. i soaked mine for a day and jacked it up and spun the rim till i got the whole thing soaked. then you can beat it off.


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Dec 31 2009, 06:27 PM~16148710
> *Use a long pipe wrench so you can put some torque on it!
> *


Not sure if i will be able to fit the pipe wrench in there because of the angle. The wheels are 13x7 reversed.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

use the pb blaster... and use a rag between ur tool and the knockoff... try tightening then loosening it...


----------



## keepitrue (Apr 21, 2009)

hey u gotta sneak up on bullet K/Os to take em off. cause they so ugly.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keepitrue_@Dec 31 2009, 07:03 PM~16149536
> *hey u gotta sneak up on bullet K/Os to take em off. cause they so ugly.
> *


lol


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 31 2009, 05:51 PM~16148913
> *use PB BLASTER...... spray the inner hub.... fill the gap between the spokes that wrap around the knockoff. i soaked mine for a day and jacked it up and spun the rim till i got the whole thing soaked. then you can beat it off.
> *


x2. Let it soak a while.


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

Soaking into the new year


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

dont ride bullets


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Dec 31 2009, 09:18 PM~16149992
> *dont ride bullets
> *


Not my ride but ill pass it on


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

if it gets to the point of nothing else working, I have heard to weld a socket to it and take it off that way.....


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Drill a hole through the front till you hit the adapter, then spray some PB blaster in the hole. It will come off after it soaks for awhile.


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

SPRAY WD40 ON IT LET IT SOAK FOR 7OR8 HOURS THE IT WILL COME OFF EASY ... WD40 FIGHT ALL RUST AND WEATHER


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

I drilled a hole let it soak all night and it still wont come off. I was looking at one of the others and this looks like it is overtorqued. There is no gap between the wheel and bullet. I thought about using the torch but this guy spent 800 on these wheels without tire.


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@Jan 1 2010, 10:34 AM~16152974
> *I drilled a hole let it soak all night and it still wont come off.  I was looking at one of the others and this looks like it is overtorqued.  There is no gap between the wheel and bullet.  I thought about using the torch but this guy spent 800 on these wheels without tire.
> *


why didnt he get brand new for way cheaper =there not ds or zs ut your tool back on then get a long pipe and put all your weight on it face first ,well good luck


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Jan 1 2010, 01:03 PM~16153096
> *why didnt he get brand new for way cheaper =there not ds or zs ut your tool back on then get a long pipe and put all your weight on it face first ,well good luck
> *


I did buy em brand new. Not Ds or Zs their OG wires with powder coated candy lime green spokes and mid line. Never looked into prices of other brands. Sorry for the pain in the ass Griffo.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

it dont look to be on the car, why is it on so tight?


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2010, 12:33 PM~16153281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The axle is off the car.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Dec 31 2009, 10:11 PM~16150302
> *SPRAY WD40 ON IT LET IT SOAK FOR 7OR8 HOURS THE IT WILL COME OFF EASY ... WD40 FIGHT ALL RUST AND WEATHER
> *




I don't agree with using wd40.... because most people don't know its not a penetrate.... pb blaster penetrates the metal while wd40 is just a water displacer.... not a penetrate...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Look PB BLASTER


Then use the tool w/ a 4 foot pipe on it for LEVERAGE























DONE


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

I added more pb blaster and waited another 8 hrs and beat it with a 5 lb hammer not to mention my thumb 2 times #@$% and still nothin. I tried to use a bar on the tool and the tool slips off everytime. I think my next step is to weld a socket onto it and have 2 of my biggest homiez come over and give it the death stare.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

try to use the tool and a bigger hammer like a sledge the ones with the small handle


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

did you say the axel is off the car?


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 1 2010, 07:32 PM~16156547
> *did you say the axel is off the car?
> *


Yes I did.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

when i had my knockoff stuck i soaked it with pb blaster every day for about a week.... i used an old rag to keep the tool from wiggleing loose when i hit it... it finally came off. But if the axel is off you dont have weight from keeping it from jerking around... can you show us pics of the hole you drilled?


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@Jan 1 2010, 06:01 PM~16155750
> *I added more pb blaster and waited another 8 hrs and beat it with a 5 lb hammer not to mention my thumb 2 times #@$% and still nothin.  I tried to use a bar on the tool and the tool slips off everytime.  I think my next step is to weld a socket onto it and have 2 of my biggest homiez come over and give it the death stare.
> *


should of been step 1 the heat alone will break it loose


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 1 2010, 08:52 PM~16155682
> *Look PB BLASTER
> Then use the tool w/ a 4 foot pipe on it for LEVERAGE
> DONE
> *


x2 tool and long cheater bar for leverage.


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

any chance the adapter and knock off are the wrong ones for that side of the car - and that you are tightning them because of the wrong thread direction on it ?

ive heard stories of china knocks being painted the wrong color b fore.

id say to try and attach the rear axle to something to prevent any movment on it - and use the adapter piece with a long pipe on it for extra leverage. like 4 foot or so - and try and get the bullet to turn tighter and looser - so hopefully it will break loose. sometimes going a little tighter can help it break free. but if the rear end of the car is not properly secured - all the force your using to bust the adapter free is being wasted by the movment of the rear axle.

pb blaster is the good stuff. it has the ability to flow upwards on metal as it is a penetrant lubrication - keep using it.
and hell maby also try drilling another hole in the adapter and using spray there also. I highly doubt your gona use that bullet again anyways right ?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 31 2009, 11:56 PM~16150206
> *Drill a hole through the front till you hit the adapter, then spray some PB blaster in the hole. It will come off after it soaks for awhile.
> *


sometimes just drilling a big hole in the middle will allow it to stretch a little and it will come loose.



it will release some of the tension on the threads. :cheesy:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

THATS Y I PUT A LIL BIT OF WHITE GREASE ON THE ADAPTORS SO THEY DONT STICK.....ONLY THING IS YOU GOTTA CHECK EM EVERY NOW AND AGAIN TO MAKE SURE THEY HAVENT COME LOOSE, BUT NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH THAT... HAD KNOCK OFFS STICK ONCE ON ME, NEVER HAD THAT HAPPEN AGAIN AFTER THE WHITE GREASE :biggrin:


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

I pulled the axle to reinforce it and put powerballs. Once I'm done I'm going to reinstall it an drive it and get the brakes hot and see if that does it. If not I'm gonna put a big ass bar on it and give it hell. If u know what I mean. Thanks for the help so far. I'll let you's know what happens.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i always use antisieze compound on my ko's i allready had a 3 wing get stuck on me, and now that i have bullets like you i wasnt chancing it, so i used antisieze compound.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 2 2010, 11:00 PM~16166619
> *any chance the adapter and knock off are the wrong ones for that side of the car - and that you are tightning them because of the wrong thread direction on it ?
> 
> ive heard stories of china knocks being painted the wrong color b fore.
> ...







I agree with this guy... tthat is definentally my choice.... reinstall the rearend and try it...


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

We finally got it off. We heated it up and used this tool. We put one guy on each end and lifted the wheel off the ground before it would budge. So we put the car in reverse with the tool on and it broke loose. That MFer was on way to tight. My guess is that it took over 1000 lbs of pressure to break it loose. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 










:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@Mar 7 2010, 11:46 AM~16820194
> *We finally got it off.  We heated it up and used this tool.  We put one guy on each end and lifted the wheel off the ground before it would budge.  So we put the car in reverse with the tool on and it broke loose.  That  MFer was on way to tight.  My guess is that it took over 1000 lbs of pressure to break it loose.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Glad to hear.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@Mar 7 2010, 01:46 PM~16820194
> *We finally got it off.  We heated it up and used this tool.  We put one guy on each end and lifted the wheel off the ground before it would budge.  So we put the car in reverse with the tool on and it broke loose.  That  MFer was on way to tight.  My guess is that it took over 1000 lbs of pressure to break it loose.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Big thanks again homie. Glad as fuck its finally off. Felt like I coulda hugged you lol (NO ****)


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Grease those threads next time :thumbsup:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 31 2009, 07:51 PM~16148913
> *use PB BLASTER...... spray the inner hub.... fill the gap between the spokes that wrap around the knockoff. i soaked mine for a day and jacked it up and spun the rim till i got the whole thing soaked. then you can beat it off.
> *



lol


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Mar 7 2010, 01:17 PM~16820373
> *Grease those threads next time :thumbsup:
> *


 It was greased. I think the problem was that it got overtorqued.


----------



## 512Dogg (Jun 24, 2009)

my bullet is stuck on but the rim is off the car and also has no tire any ideas?


----------

